# Happy Birthday Aramis!!



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

* Happy Birthday to You!!! *















* Happy Birthday to You!!!! *















* Happy Birthday to Aramis!!!!! *









* Happy Birthday to Yooooooouuuuuuu!!! *​


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I suspect _Aramis_ would prefer a _dramatic_ birthday with happiness in the mix.

Widespread but not universal adulation.

Oops, maybe that last should be reserved for _Poley_.

No, there's room for both of them (barely).


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

_Poley_ & _Aramis_ *together* ... *bare*??

Good thing I'm way too old to be affected by such thoughts


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Happy birthday, Aramis!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Aramis, wherever and whatever you are.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Happy (belated) birthday Aramis.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Aramis!



Klavierspieler said:


> Happy Birthday, Aramis, wherever and *whatever* you are.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I think our dear Aramis has left the building (again?). My best wishes to him as well, on his birthday...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Ah, too bad I did see this until now. He's probably too busy "celebrating" is why he's not here.

Happy Birthday to the Aramis of our Forum!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Happy belated, my brother!

_Hope all is well or bad or whatever makes you happy or sad._


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I think that my favorite nemesis made his exodus of the forum for a while in the opera forum?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> I think that my favorite nemesis made his exodus of the forum for a while in the opera forum?


Hah. And testing Alma's fortitude, looks like.


----------

